# Adequate strains for fighting cancer



## mcwillie (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been presented with the fact that one of my close relatives has cancer.
I read about the possible benefits and even the possibility of getting rid of cancer altogether by using cannabis oil.

So the next logical question is: what strain should I be looking at?
I do understand that I need something from the indica end and something high in CBD. Also something that deals with the side effects.

Also I'm located in europe so it'd be great if anybody could offer something from european seed banks.
I've heard good feedback from http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/

If anybody has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## mcwillie (Feb 1, 2014)

Bumped for help.


----------



## desert girl (Feb 2, 2014)

I too would like some information on the recommended strain. I am currently undergoing treatment for cancer right now and I believe the correct strain would help kill the cancer. It is treatable with chemo, etc., so imagine what the right plant could do for me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Buzerek (Feb 2, 2014)

mcwillie said:


> Also I'm located in europe so it'd be great if anybody could offer something from european seed banks.
> I've heard good feedback from http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/


Most would agree that Sannies has better genetics than Nirvana. Just read appropriate posts.
It is hard to go wrong with any of Sannies strains, problem is to choose one cause ALL his strains are worlds class any of them is INSANELY GOOD. I'd start with Sannies Sativa or Indica mix picking my frieebie, and go from there. Sannies freebies are as good as his regular strains, they are named and you pick one, no lottery here.
Many buys another Sannies strain being tempted by particular freebie. 
I must addmitt I sinned too in that regard.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 3, 2014)

UBC Chemo, forget the seed bank...


----------

